
Rust at Chucklefish [pdf] - steveklabnik
https://www.rust-lang.org/pdfs/Rust-Chucklefish-Whitepaper.pdf
======
kibwen
See also this previous AMA from kyren regarding Chucklefish's use of Rust:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/rust/comments/78bowa/hey_this_is_ky...](https://www.reddit.com/r/rust/comments/78bowa/hey_this_is_kyren_from_chucklefish_we_make_and/)
. Very exciting stuff, especially regarding shipping Rust code to consoles.

